
Show HN: Sshfs-open – A helper script to mount remote directories using sshfs - danielrw7
https://github.com/danielrw7/sshfs-open
======
mchahn
I like how the mount can be temporary based on a process and be removed when
the process is killed. I have scripts to mount directories easily but then
they hang around, although I doubt it is causing much problem to do so.

